# Service und Support > Plauderecke >  Hausärzte wollen ihre Kassenzulassung abgeben

## Carola-Elke

Hallo allerseits,

ich wundere mich, warum keiner der hier teilnehmenden Forummitglieder ein Wort über die Pläne der Hausärzte verliert.
Betroffen wären bei der Abgabe der Kassenzulassung von Hausärzten wohl alle Kassenpatienten, die bisher Leistungen und Rezepte über Medikamente von ihnen erhielten.

Die Protestaktion der bayerischen Hausärzte fand in Nürnberg statt, daher folgende Information:
*Video*

Darunter stehen auf dieser Seite noch folgende Artikel zur Auswahl:
»  Ausführlicher Bericht zum Ärztestreik
»  Aktueller Kommentar von Armin Jelenik
»  Das Problem aus Sicht der Krankenkasse
»  Das Problem aus Sicht der Ärzte

Es wäre gut, wenn hierüber auch eine Diskussion unter Patienten in Gang käme. Die Politik hüllt sich bisher in Schweigen.

Schöne Grüsse,

Carola-Elke

----------


## Konrad

Hallo,

hoffentlich geben alle Ärzte ihre Zulassungen für die Kassen zurück.
Die Ärzte sind doch selbständig ?
Jeder Arzt sollte den Kassen seine eigene Gebührenausstellung zur Anerkennung zusenden und nur danach noch - außer Notfälle - abrechnen.
Das ewige Gejammer mancher Ärzte um die verursachten Armutsgrenzen durch die Kassen wäre dann auch mal zu ende. 

Die Kassen ihrerseits können eigene Ärzte einstellen, beschäftigen und bezahlen.

----------


## Ulrich

> ... ich wundere mich, warum keiner der hier teilnehmenden Forummitglieder ein Wort über die Pläne der Hausärzte verliert.
> Betroffen wären bei der Abgabe der Kassenzulassung von Hausärzten wohl alle Kassenpatienten, die bisher Leistungen und Rezepte über Medikamente von ihnen erhielten.
> Die Protestaktion der bayerischen Hausärzte fand in Nürnberg statt, daher folgende Information:
> *Video* ...


Ich finde es einen Skandal, daß wir alle zugucken, wie bewährte Fundamente  dieser Gesellschaft regelrecht und systematisch zerstört werden. Dazu gehörte neben der Zerstörung eines auf selbständigen Praxen beruhenden Gesundheitssystems auch die Pervertierung von Grundrechten durch einen schier unfaßbaren Überwachungswahn.

Das Video ist sehenswert und auch die übrigen Informationen auf der dazugehörigen Seite.

Wenn ich mir angucke, daß die großen Massenmedien z.T. ihre "Tagesschau" mit dem US-Vorwahlkampf beginnen und wichtige innpolitische Themen - wie z.B. die Zerstörung des Gesundheitssystems - nahezu totschweigen bzw. lediglich unter ferner liefen andeuten, dann schüttele ich nur noch den Kopf - und manchmal steigt auch Wut in mir hoch.

Eine kontroverse innenpolitische Diskussion - ein Diskurs im Sinne von z.B. Jürgen Habermas - findet auf weite Strecken in Deutschland nicht mehr statt.

Stattdessen wird über die Köpfe der Bürger hinweg regiert und es verfügt und bevormundet uns die staatliche und nicht-staatliche Bürokratie - oft bis ins letzte private Datail.  In der Medizin nennt sich das dann "Patientenmanagement", dem durch ein "Qualitätsmanagement" dann noch mal ein Lügenhäubchen aufgesetzt wird (Marketing statt guter Medizin!).
---
Zitat aus dem Wikipedia-Artikel "Diskurs": Jürgen Habermas sah als Vertreter einer linguistischen Wende in der Philosophie die Sprachfähigkeit als das entscheidende Kennzeichen des Menschen. Er entwickelte in diesem Zusammenhang eine Diskursethik. Diskurs ist bei ihm der "Schauplatz kommunikativer Rationalität". Was jeweils als "vernünftig" gilt, ist die intersubjektive, von allen Teilnehmern einer Gemeinschaft anerkannte Wahrheit.

----------


## Helmut.2

Es geht uns Alle an!

Heute wahr ich bei meinem Hausarzt und habe mich unteranderem auch dabei in eine Unterschriftslieste eingetragen! 

Für die Privat-Patienten wird es sich wohl erübrigen aber weiß man was für Zeiten auf uns kommen!

Gruß, Helmut

----------


## Ulrich

Dahalb wird diese Gesellschaft total auseinanderfliegen. Davon bin ich überzeugt:

Ich folge dem Aufruf aus deinem Link:

"Um die flächendeckende Gesundheitsversorgung sicherzustellen, sowie für uns Patienten die freie Arztwahl mit freien Ärzten zu sichern gibt es keinen anderen Weg, als den Ausstieg der Ärzte aus dem bestehenden Zwangssystem. Eine hochqualifizierte Versorgung mit entsprechend guter Bezahlung der Ärzte, für die an uns erbrachten Leistungen, sind im bestehenden System nicht gegeben."

----------


## Carola-Elke

> Dahalb wird diese Gesellschaft total auseinanderfliegen. Davon bin ich überzeugt:
> 
> Ich folge dem Aufruf aus deinem Link:
> 
> "Um die flächendeckende Gesundheitsversorgung sicherzustellen, sowie für uns Patienten die freie Arztwahl mit freien Ärzten zu sichern gibt es keinen anderen Weg, als den Ausstieg der Ärzte aus dem bestehenden Zwangssystem. *Eine hochqualifizierte Versorgung mit entsprechend guter Bezahlung der Ärzte, für die an uns erbrachten Leistungen, sind im bestehenden System nicht gegeben*."


Hallo Ihr beiden lieben Leser,

ich frage mich, "wer soll denn dieses Wunschdenken bezahlen?", solange der Ausstieg aus einem bestehenden System geübt wird, ohne dass transparente Übergänge geschaffen werden? Klar fliegt das System irgendwann auseinander, aber doch bitte nicht auf diese chaotische Weise...

Die Politik schweigt nach wie vor, bei den niedergelassenen Hausärzten wird sogar von Patientenseite aus Propaganda für den Ausstieg betrieben, von inkompetenter Seite initiiert, wie ich heute Abend selbst am Telefon feststellen durfte.
Die zuständige Organisatorin Frau Hartwig konnte mir keine Antwort darauf geben, wer in der Apotheke die Medikamente der Patienten nach der Abgabe der Kassenzulassung des verschreibenden Arztes erstatten wird und wie die Honorare für erbrachte ärztliche Leistungen der Ärzte sichergestellt sein sollen. 
Sieht man in das SGB V § 95b, kommt man zu dem Schluss, dass es dem Arzt lediglich erlaubt sein könnte, wie bei Privatpatienten prinzipiell ähnlich üblich (hier in der Regel 2,8-fach), lt. GOÄ 1-facher Satz abzurechnen. Diesen Verwaltungsaufwand bei zahllosen Krankenkassen zu betreiben dürfte nicht unproblematisch werden und leider fehlen den betroffenen Kassenpatienten nähere Informationen.
Die medikamentöse Versorgung des Patienten ist im SGB V gemäß einer Abrechnung nach der GOÄ für Fälle des Ausstiegs aus dem System gar nicht erwähnt worden. Nimmt man das Vorbild des Privatpatienten, bleibt nur die Schlussfolgerung, dass der Kassenpatient seine Medikamente bei Abholung aus der Apotheke selbst zu bezahlen und anschließend die Rechnung bei seiner Kasse einzureichen hätte - was hätte der Patient bis hierhin denn gewonnen? Es gibt zahlreiche Patienten, die ihre kostenintensiven Medikamente nicht im Voraus bezahlen können.

Für mich ist das alles völlig unausgegoren, solange es ein Arzneimittelbudget gibt, das nicht abgeschafft wurde, und das Gesundheitsministerium die bestehenden Richtlinien zur Budgetierung der Kassenleistungen nicht ändert, sie also in Kraft bleiben - die Abgabe der Kassenzulassung wird ja nur ersetzt durch die zu erwartende Möglichkeit der direkte Abrechnung mit den einzelnen Kassen selbst, was anstatt der KV ein anderes Unternehmen übernehmen wird, das es noch nicht mal ansatzweise gibt.

Noch schlimmer wird es werden, wenn der Gesundheitsfonds 2009 in Kraft tritt und jedem Arzt sowieso nur ein Budget von ca. 150,00 Euro pro Kassenpatient zur Verfügung steht. Denn "Kassenpatient" will ja jeder Patient weiterhin bleiben!
Was hätte dann ein Arzt noch für einen Spielraum, den er nicht heute schon nutzen kann - IGeL, Privatpatienten, Sonderleistungen? 

Der Patienteninitiative geht es um die Abschaffung der Kassenärztlichen Vereinigungen auf der einen Seite, auf der anderen aber will der Patient weiterhin wie ein Vollversicherter ohne höheren Kostenaufwand behandelt werden. Die Verträge mit den Kassen macht immer noch nicht sein Arzt, sondern die Politik gibt die Vorgaben, nach denen sich alle Beteiligte zu richten haben. 

Zu wessen Lasten wird denn hier wirklich Politik gemacht? 
Eigentlich ist es doch der Patient, der noch nicht mal weiß, was hinter seinem Rücken passiert, der hier seine Stimme für etwas abgibt, was ihn später stark belasten kann.
Mir fehlt die Transparenz und die gezielte Nachfrage im Hinblick auf konkrete Modalitäten. Daher wäre das Vorhaben des Ausstiegs aus dem bestehenden System zwar an sich eine Diskussion wert, die Aufklärung schafft, jedoch bitte bevor abgestimmt wird.

Schöne Grüsse,

Carola-Elke

----------


## Ulrich

Liebe Carola-Elke,
meine Präparte im Rahmen der Cellsymbiosis-Therapie muß ich schon heute selbst bezahlen - und ich beziehe sie nicht (!) über eine Apotheke.

Die Internet-Apotheken liefern auch auf Privatrezept und sind oft wesentlich billiger als hiesige Apotheken, denen die Preise bzw. Provisionen diktiert werden!

Den Ausstieg aus dem System vollzieht mein Hausarzt nicht primär aus finanziellen Motiven sondern weil er seine Entmündigung als Arzt durch die völlige Ausuferung bürokratischer Vorschriften bis hin zum Zwang an sogenannten (Verarschungs-)Fortbildungen des "Patientenmanagements" und der "Qualitätssicherung" teilzunehmen, sich die Medikamente vorschreiben zu lassen, für welche die Kasse mit dem Hersteller Rabatte ausgehandelt hat ... und all die Absurditäten des real existierenden Systems.

Die Politik wird nur dann reagieren, wenn sie wirklich unter Druck gesetzt wird. Ob dies durch den Ausstieg aus dem System geschieht, hängt von der Zahl der Aussteiger ab. Bekanntlich hat ja schon Lenin gewitzelt, daß Deutsche, vor dem Betreten eines Revolutionszuges erst mal eine Bahnsteigkarte kaufen wollen.

Diese Rückversicherungsmentalität garantiert bisher, daß die Bevölkerung alle Absurditäten, die in die Welt gesetzt werden, zwar murrend aber doch akzeptiert. Dieses Muckertum, das nicht zur einem seriösen Diskurs führt, wird massiv von den Mainstreammedien bedient: alle Probleme werden derzeit zu Infotainment verniedlicht.

Was glaubst du denn, weshalb Kremer seine Cellsymbiosis-Therapie nicht im offiziellen System der Medizin einsetzen kann, sondern sich des Systems der Heilpraktiker und der Nahrungsergänzungsmittel bedienen muß (und schon plant die EU, auch die Nahrungsergänzugnsmittel rezeptpflichtig zu machen!).

Da muß doch mal ein Schlußpunkt gesetzt werden!

----------


## Harro

*Solidarität - kollektive Einigkeit

*Hallo, liebe Carola-Elke, hallo geschätzter Ulrich, es wird leider nicht funktionieren. Ich nenne nur das Beispiel, dass über Rundbriefe von Vereinen oder Interessengruppen versucht wurde, die Benzinpreise unter Druck zu setzen, indem man dazu aufrief, nur noch bei vorher festgelegten Tankstellen zu tanken, um die dadurch schwächer frequentierten Konkurrenten zu Preissenkungen zu bewegen. Auch die vielfach beschworenen Aufrufe, an bestimmten Tagen das Fahrzeug stehen zu lassen, zeigten keine flächendeckende Wirkung. Der bekannte Spruch "Stell dir vor, es ist Krieg, und keiner geht hin, wäre eine mögliche Variante. Selbst das wird es nie geben, weil die Menschen nun mal unterschiedlich gestrickt sind. Je mehr man über die ganze von Euch beschriebene Misere nachdenkt, desto mehr schwillt einem der Kamm.

*"Rechtschaffenheit, die Mittelmäßige hindert, ans Ziel zu kommen, ist für die Geschickten ein brauchbares Mittel zum Erfolg"
*(Luc de Clapiers Vauvenargues)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## Carola-Elke

Hallo lieber Ulrich,

die vernünftig eingesetzte Cellsymbiosetherapie und ihre Therapeuten wirst Du nach einem Systemausstieg weiterhin in ärztlichen Praxen mit der Lupe suchen müssen. Darum geht es doch in dem Fall der Kassenzulassungsabgabe gar nicht. Die Versorgung mit schulmedizinisch anerkannten Medikamenten und einigen notwendigen Standardbehandlungen stehen auf der Kippe, und falls Du sie auch noch benötigen solltest, würden sie Dein Budget zusätzlich ziemlich in die Höhe treiben, oder?




> Den Ausstieg aus dem System vollzieht mein Hausarzt nicht primär aus finanziellen Motiven sondern weil er seine Entmündigung als Arzt durch die völlige Ausuferung bürokratischer Vorschriften bis hin zum Zwang an sogenannten (Verarschungs-)Fortbildungen des "Patientenmanagements" und der "Qualitätssicherung" teilzunehmen, sich die Medikamente vorschreiben zu lassen, für welche die Kasse mit dem Hersteller Rabatte ausgehandelt hat ... *und all die Absurditäten des real existierenden Systems*.


Mit den vielen gesundheits- und gesellschaftspolitischen Absurditäten habt ihr beide ja Recht.
Mir wäre auch lieber, alle Ärzte würden ihre Fortbildung dahingehend betreiben, sich aktuelle medizinische Literatur zu beschaffen und darin regelmäßig ihre Köpfe zu versenken.

Es ist auch schön und gut für Deinen Arzt, wenn er das wie beschrieben sieht, doch was nützt diese Position einem zwangsweise gesetzlich krankenversicherten Patienten, der nicht selbst aus dem bestehenden System aussteigen kann und weiterhin von seinem Arbeitnehmeranteil 13% an Pflichtbeiträgen an das System der gesetzlichen Krankenversicherung abzuführen hat? Welche Leistungen wird er zukünftig dafür erhalten? Wie sollen seine Frau, die vielleicht noch zuhause ist und Kinder betreut, medizinisch versorgt werden, wenn die Hausärzte ihre Kassenzulassung und damit die Verpflichtung zur Leistungserbringung dem Kassenpatienten gegenüber ablegen werden?

Warum informiert die genannte Patienteninitiative nicht über diese spannenden Fragen zuerst, anstatt zur Abstimmung aufzufordern, die in einen gesetzfreien Raum führen wird, obwohl der Patient gerade erst in der Solidargemeinschaft der Versicherten zur Krankenversicherung verpflichtet wurde, in der es nach wie vor Arzneimittel-, Heilmittel und Honorarbudgets gibt, - und an dem nach einem Systemausstieg der Ärzte bitte wer von den Beteiligten praktisch nicht länger wovon betroffen sein sollte?

Die Seite von Frau Hartwig propagiert eine freie Arztwahl, aber in Wirklichkeit sieht es doch eher danach aus, als ob der Arzt sich seine Patienten aussuchen möchte.
Warum informieren die Hausärzte ihre Patienten nicht darüber, in welchem Umfang und für welche Gegenleistungen sie zukünftig besser behandeln wollen und wer sie dafür in welcher Höhe honorieren sollte? Wird die Chipkarte eingezogen?
Ein Arzt auf der Patient informiert sich Seite wird z.B. gefragt, warum er derzeit in nicht ausreichendem Umfang Krankengymnastik und Massagen verordnet. Das erläutert er dann mit den üblichen stereotypischen Antworten, ihm seien aufgrund der von den Krankenkassen verordneten Einsparmaßnahmen wie Deckelung und Budgetierung die Hände gebunden, etc.
Warum wird nicht tiefer nachgehakt und erfragt, wie seine Leistungsgewährung nach dem Systemausstieg aussehen soll? Wie werden sich die Krankenkassen und Apotheken als dem Kontrahierungszwang (http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kontrahierungszwang) unterliegende Leistungserbringer verhalten? Sollen sie auch aus dem System austreten, um Ärzten und Patienten einen Gefallen zu tun? 
Wird nicht eher die eine Seite der anderen den "schwarzen Peter" zuspielen und diejenigen Patienten, die sich durch ihre Beitragszahlungen entsprechende Leistungen erhoffen, im Regen stehen lassen?

Verstehe mich nicht falsch, ich bin absolut nicht Mainstream gedrillt, schon gar kein Mensch, der die Augen vor der eher deutsch-typischen Mentalität und dem dazu gehörenden Obrigkeitsgehorsam verschließt, aber in diesem Fall sehe ich nach der angekündigten Aktion auf den Patienten keine Verbesserungen zukommen.

In Nürnberg suche ich übrigens seit Wochen nach Ärzten, Behandlern oder Heilpraktikern, die Kremer oder Kuklinsky kennen und mich entsprechend therapieren würden. Fehlanzeige, nicht mal einer ist zu finden, der mich als Privatpatientin (Stichwort: in Deutschland 2007 eingeführte Pflichtversicherung für alle) behandeln könnte, denn keiner kennt sich mit dieser Materie bei uns hier aus. Fände ich einen in der Umgebung von einem 100 km Radius, gehe ich davon aus, dass ich seine verordneten Präparate größtenteils natürlich auch selbst bezahlen müsste, weil die Wirksamkeit schulmedizinisch nicht nachgewiesen (Studien?) und somit nicht anerkannt ist. Dr. Kremer tut uns Patienten mit der von Dir beschriebenen Haltung keinen Gefallen.

Einen schönen Tag noch wünscht,

Carola-Elke

----------


## Carola-Elke

> *Solidarität - kollektive Einigkeit
> 
> *Hallo, liebe Carola-Elke, hallo geschätzter Ulrich, es wird leider nicht funktionieren. 
> ...
> Gruß Hutschi


Lieber Hutschi,

ich bin gespannt. Solange mit verdeckten Karten gespielt wird, kann keine Revolution gelingen, die konstruktive und positive Auswirkungen mit sich brächte.

Schöne Grüsse und Dankeschön bei dieser Gelegenheit für die neuerlich tolle Bildersendung!

Carola-Elke

----------


## Ulrich

Liebe Carola-Elke,
du magst dich drehen und wenden wie du willst und auch dein "sophicated brain" traktieren. Unter dem Strich bedeutet deine Argumentation: es muß alles so bleiben wie es ist und es soll so verändert werden (Gesundheitsfonds, elektronische Gesundheitskarte), wie die Planungen bereits in der Pipe sind.

Im übrigen, ich bin kein Arzt und ich gebe daher keine Kassenzulassung zurück. Ich unterstütze aber die Ärzte und bewundere die Kollegen, die nicht zu Kreuze kriechen, wo doch der Wahnsinn des derzeitigen Systems aus allen Löchern stinkt.

Nachtrag: ich verstehe deine Argumenetation gegen die Ärzte, die "aus dem System austeigen" wollen, auch deshalb nicht, weil es schon jetzt eine Reihe von Ärzten gibt, die ausschließlich Privatpatienten akzeptieren (und häufig sind private Krankversicherungen billiger als die GKV).

----------


## Carola-Elke

> ...
> 
> Unter dem Strich bedeutet deine Argumentation: es muß alles so bleiben wie es ist und es soll so verändert werden (Gesundheitsfonds, elektronische Gesundheitskarte), wie die Planungen bereits in der Pipe sind.


Lieber Ulrich,

bestimmt will ich nicht, dass alles so bleibt, wie es derzeit ist, aber ich fordere zuerst einmal eine konstruktive Diskussion, nicht eine Aktion, die in eine noch grössere Misere führen kann. Die miserable Gesundheitspolitik ist mir seit langem wichtig, solange ich hier und nicht woanders lebe, obwohl ich nicht mittelbar von Chipkarte und Gesundheitsfonds betroffen bin, die doch längst schon beschlossen sind und nicht nur geplant.

Schönen Gruss,

Carola-Elke

----------


## Carola-Elke

> Nachtrag: ich verstehe deine Argumenetation gegen die Ärzte, die "aus dem System austeigen" wollen, auch deshalb nicht, weil es schon jetzt eine Reihe von Ärzten gibt, die ausschließlich Privatpatienten akzeptieren (und häufig sind private Krankversicherungen billiger als die GKV).


Die PKV ist nur in jungen Jahren preiswerter als die GKV; zwischen 35 und 40 Jahren ca. ändert sich das ins krasse Gegenteil. Die Familienangehörigen sind nicht kostenlos mitversichert, jeder muss einen eigenen Beitrag abführen.

Was Du forderst, ist die Abschaffung der GKVen. Nur dann macht eine Aktion wie die beschriebene auch aus Patientensicht Sinn, denn die Zwangsversicherung ist in Deutschland für uns Bürger keine Wahlleistung.
Das sollte dem aus Solidarität zum Arzt mitempfindenden Patienten, der abstimmt, gleichzeitig bewusst ein.

Grüsse,

Carola-Elke

----------


## Ulrich

Liebe Carolo-Elke,
ich nehme lediglich die Tatsache, daß einige Ärzte sich bereits entschieden haben zur Kenntnis und gehe davon aus, daß sie bei einem so gravierenden Schritt gründlich darüber nachgedacht haben. Insoweit gibt es da keine Diskussion mehr, die bei Null anfängt.

Andere Ärzt gehen ins Ausland oder liebäugeln mit dieser Idee, weitere Ärzte haben schon lange, wenn ihr Budget erschöpft war, hier im 4. Quartal die Praxis geschlossen und dann in Mallorca oder auf Tenerifa privat praktiziert.

Nur das real existierende Zweiklassen-Gesundheitssystem hält manche Praxen durch Mischkalkulation gerade noch rentabel. Bei GKV-Patieten herrscht vielerorts ein regelrechter Fließbandbetrieb, übrigens auch in Kliniken.

Und wenn trotzdem nicht kostendeckend gearbeitet werden kann, dann ist die Schließung einer Praxis fast eine Erlösung für den Betroffenen (mag sein, daß diese letzte Variante nur für eine Minderheit zutrifft, aber sehr viele Praxen arbeiten am Rande der Rentabilität).

----------


## Ulrich

> Die PKV ist nur in jungen Jahren preiswerter als die GKV; zwischen 35 und 40 Jahren ca. ändert sich das ins krasse Gegenteil. Die Familienangehörigen sind nicht kostenlos mitversichert, jeder muss einen eigenen Beitrag abführen.


Ich kenne einige jüngere Männer und Frauen, die sich um Gottes willen keine Kinder anschaffen wollen.

Sie sind in der PKV, weil sie billiger ist und sie als Besserverdienende in der GKV horrende Beiträge aufbringen müssen. ... Sie gehen nicht unbedingt davon aus, daß sie lebenslang in der deutschen PKV verbleiben werden. Der Traum vieler Junger ist sowieso "Nix wie weg!"; sie üben eifrig die englische Sprache, um weltweit flexibel zu sein/zu werden.

Im übrigen trocknet dieses Zweiklassensystem die GKV aus, indem es ihr gute Beitragszahler entzieht.

Der Vertrauensverlust in Staat und Gesellschaft in Deutschland hat meines Erachtens gefährliche Dimensionen erreicht und eine Umkehr ist nicht in Sicht.

----------


## Carola-Elke

Lieber Ulrich,

ich weiss das alles ganz genauso wie Du, bin auch mit betroffen, wahrscheinlich unmittelbarer noch als Du.

Eingestiegen bin ich in die Diskussion ein weiteres mal, nachdem Helmut gestern seine Solidarität mit der Verfasserin der Patienteninitiative Frau Hartwig bekräftige und ich mit der Dame telefonierte. Sie überzeugt mich jedenfalls in keiner Weise.

Und Du sagst es selber:



> ich nehme lediglich die Tatsache, daß einige Ärzte sich bereits entschieden haben zur Kenntnis und gehe davon aus, daß sie bei einem so gravierenden Schritt gründlich darüber nachgedacht haben. Insoweit gibt es da keine Diskussion mehr, die bei Null anfängt.


Es fand keine Diskussion statt, weil die bisherigen Einzelfälle eine ganz andere Tragweite hatten als die jetzt angekündigte Gemeinschaftsaktion.

Wenn die Konsequenzen also sein werden, dass der Kassenpatient außen vor bleibt und Ärzte, die die Kassenzulassung abgeben, sich dafür entscheiden sollten, nur noch privat abzurechnen wie in Deinem Beispiel, dann reden wir von verschiedenen Themen.

Mit der geplanten Aktion und der daraus erwachsenden Patienteninitative wird uns vorgemacht, es wird weiterhin "alles so bleiben wie bisher" - so gestern Abend Frau Hartwigs Antwort auf meine Fragen. Auch hier fand keine ausreichende Diskussion zur Information der Betroffenen statt. 

Grüsse,

Carola-Elke

----------


## Ulrich

Die Frau Hartwig kenne ich nicht und ich kann verstehen, daß du nach einem Telefonat mit dieser Frau evtl. empört bist.

Meine Auffassung habe ich noch nicht richtig rüberbringen können. Derzeit ist es m.E. so, daß die Politik keinerlei Anregung aus der Bevölkerung aufgreift, sondern völlig über die Köpfe des Volkes hinwegregiert (bei vielen Themen inkl. Führen von Kriegen, Totalüberwachung, Bildung und mehr).

Würde das GKV-System zusammenbrechen, würde ein erheblicher Druck entstehen, endlich einen *Neuanfang* zu machen! Das derzeitige Zweiklassensystem als solches und das GKV-System im besonderen sind  "fällig" (in dem Sinne: "Was fallen will, das soll man stoßen").

Vorher ist die Politik nicht bereit, über vernünftige neue Lösungen überhaupt nachzudenken. Das ist jedenfalls meine Überzeugung.

----------


## Carola-Elke

> Ich kenne einige jüngere Männer und Frauen, die sich um Gottes willen keine Kinder anschaffen wollen.
> 
> Sie sind in der PKV, weil sie billiger ist und sie als Besserverdienende in der GKV horrende Beiträge aufbringen müssen. ... Sie gehen nicht unbedingt davon aus, daß sie lebenslang in der deutschen PKV verbleiben werden. Der Traum vieler Junger ist sowieso "Nix wie weg!"; sie üben eifrig die englische Sprache, um weltweit flexibel zu sein/zu werden.
> 
> Im übrigen trocknet dieses Zweiklassensystem die GKV aus, indem es ihr gute Beitragszahler entzieht.
> 
> Der Vertrauensverlust in Staat und Gesellschaft in Deutschland hat meines Erachtens gefährliche Dimensionen erreicht und eine Umkehr ist nicht in Sicht.



Das ist alles richtig, ich kann es aus meinen Erfahrungen auch bestätigen. Kinder habe ich auch keine, bin aber keine 30 Jahre und nicht mehr so belastbar wie in jungen Jahren, als dass ich mir vorstellen kann, im Ausland bei Null anzufangen. Nachfolgende Generationen werden es anders machen, das ist schon wahr und diese Prognose verschlechtert Deutschlands Perspektiven erheblich.

Deswegen meine ich, sollte man in unserer Generation gleichwohl kritisch hinterfragen, wie es denn alternativ bei uns im Lande weitergehen wird, wenn wir abstimmen oder zur Wahl gehen. Was ist daran verkehrt?

Für einen begründeten Vertrauensverlust gibt es ja nun wirklich zahlreiche Gründe in jüngster Vergangenheit.
Dennoch: Wir, die Bürger sind der Staat und wählen die Politiker, die unser Land regieren sollen. 

Grüsse,

Carola-Elke

----------


## Carola-Elke

> ...
> 
> Meine Auffassung habe ich noch nicht richtig rüberbringen können. Derzeit ist es m.E. so, daß die Politik keinerlei Anregung aus der Bevölkerung aufgreift, sondern völlig über die Köpfe des Volkes hinwegregiert (bei vielen Themen inkl. Führen von Kriegen, Totalüberwachung, Bildung und mehr).
> 
> ...
> 
> Vorher ist die Politik nicht bereit, über vernünftige neue Lösungen überhaupt nachzudenken. Das ist jedenfalls meine Überzeugung.


Auch hierin gebe ich Dir Recht und es macht mir Sorgen, warum das so ist und warum wir im Gegensatz zu den Franzosen verlernt haben, Demokratie zu praktizieren.

Nun sind wir aber vom Thema total weggekommen - oder doch nicht, denn die Ärzte haben uns ja nicht mal ein Programm angeboten, über das wir abstimmen sollten, sie wollen einfach einen Ausstieg vollziehen, der für mich nicht mal ansatzweise demokratisch ist, wenn es um den Patienten und dessen Selbstbestimmungsrecht geht.

Grüsse,

Carola-Elke

----------


## Hans (GL)

> ...Nachfolgende Generationen werden es anders machen, das ist schon wahr ...


Sorry, Ulrich und Elke, welche nachfolgende Generation soll was anders machen, wenn es keine Kinder und somit nachfolgende Generationen  gibt? Wer soll die Alten pflegen, wenn es keine Jungen mehr gibt? Wer soll die Wirtschaft am laufen halten und die z.B. angesparten Aktien kaufen und Wohnungen mieten, wenn es keinen Nachwuchs gibt?

Viele Grüße
Hans

----------


## Ulrich

Lieber Hans,
ganz so dramatisch, wie du es jetzt ausführst, muß es ja nicht werden und wird es ja nicht werden.

Es wird aber dramatisch genug werden, um einen heftigen Niedergang (mehr oder weniger in jeder Hinsicht) einzuleiten.

Die jungen Leute, die ich kenne, wollen genau aus diesem Grunde aus Deutschland weg: mehrere Jahrzehnte ständigen Niedergangs wird erwartet und das macht eine zukunftsgerichtete Lebensplanung schwierig. Sie alle glauben, daß sie aus den Sozialsystemen (vor allem bei der Rente) nichts nennenswertes mehr rausbekommen, trotz lebenlanger Einzahlung; alle meine Referenzpersonen glauben, daß in Bildung und Wissenschaft das bisherige Niveau nicht gehalten wird und desgleichen in Bezug auf mittelfristige Arbeitsplätze und Lebensstandard. ...

Zusätzlcih wird die Situation m.E. dadurch erschwert, daß die politischen Parteien und Ministerien durch die Wirtschaftsberatungsunternehmen geschult wurden und darauf getrimmt sind, nur noch "Produkte zu verkaufen". Man hört überwiegend Marketinggewäsch; dabei geht der letzte Rest von Glaubwürdigkeit über den Bach. Das Volk wendet sich ab!

Die Massenmedien durchlaufen eine ähnliche Vertrauenskrise, aber sie verlassen sich anscheinend noch immer auf ihre geballte Propagandamacht. Das sieht dann so aus: erst machen sie in bestimmter Richtung Propaganda (=Stimmung/Sau durchs Dorf treiben) und dann machen sie eine Umfrage, die dann genau bestätigt, daß die Mehrheit die Medienpropaganda gefressen hat und jetzt als die eigene Meinung dahersagt ... Das funktioniert noch und darauf, daß es weiter funktioniert, setzen die Eliten dieses Landes [Kritiker nennen das dann (Publikums-)Verarschung].

Du siehst, ich male ein durchaus düsteres Bild und glaube nicht, daß die dazu Berufenen die Probleme lösen werden; derzeit verschimmern oder verschlimmbessern die Führungeliten die Situation, in der wir uns befinden.

----------


## Carola-Elke

> Sorry, Ulrich und Elke, welche nachfolgende Generation soll was anders machen, wenn es keine Kinder und somit nachfolgende Generationen  gibt? Wer soll die Alten pflegen, wenn es keine Jungen mehr gibt? Wer soll die Wirtschaft am laufen halten und die z.B. angesparten Aktien kaufen und Wohnungen mieten, wenn es keinen Nachwuchs gibt?
> 
> Viele Grüße
> Hans


Hallo Hans,

wieder ein neues Thema?
Kinder wird es bestimmt noch genug geben, fragt sich aber, ob alle auf solchen Rosen gebettet leben werden, wie Du oben schilderst. In meiner Familienkonstellation hält es sich die Waage; ich habe keine Kinder, mein Exmann dafür 3. Da er väterlicherseits Spanier ist, gehe ich davon aus, dass ein Teil seines Nachwuchses auswandern wird, sobald er kann.

Die Realität sieht derzeit für Deutschlands Nachwuchs eher zwiegespalten aus, denn gut 40% von den Kindern leben am Existenzminimum und werden erwartungsgemäss keine angemessene Bildung erfahren, weil sie nicht gefördert werden wie der andere Teil. Diese Kinder bleiben Deutschland dann auch erhalten, weil sie woanders keinen Fuß auf den Boden bekämen.

Es gibt längst schon eine Zweiklassengesellschaft, in der die Gutsituierten ihren Nachwuchs selber fördern und das führt im Zuge der Globalisierung eben dazu, dass diese selbst den Wunsch entwickeln können, Deutschland den Rücken zu kehren. 

Was wäre denn Deine Idee zur Lösung der hausgemachten Probleme? Doch nicht etwa die, jedem zu raten, nur ausreichend Nachwuchs zu produzieren?

Grüsse,

Carola-Elke

----------


## Hans (GL)

Liebe Elke,

nix für ungut, wenn ich mich zu einem neuen Thema habe hinreißen lassen.

Aus der Not der massiven privaten Vermögensverluste Anfang und Mitte des letzten Jahrhunderts wurde die Solidargemeinschaft eingeführt. Sie ist für den größten Teil der Bevölkerung maßgebend.

Wenn sich jetzt zu Viele zu schnell davon verabschieden überschreitet das System die Grenzen der Belastungsfähigkeit. Es wird nur noch mit immer fragiler werdenden Krücken aufrechterhalten.

Es ist ein Skandal, dass ¼ der Kinder am Existenzminimum leben. Aber zumindest erhalten zur Zeit alle, zumindest rechnerisch, einen Ausbildungsplatz. 

Ich habe ein Verständnisproblem im massenweisen Verlassen eines der reichsten Länder die Lösung zu finden. Insbesondere da an den Grenzen Millionen auf die Gelegenheit zur Einwanderung hoffen.

Wenn ich aus Deinen Beiträgen Kritik an den undurchsichtigen bürokratischen und gesellschaftlichen Regeln in Staat und Wirtschaft herauslesen darf, teile ich diese voll. Es wird Zeit, dass wieder einmal Zöpfe abgeschnitten werden.

Um zum ursprünglichen Diskussionsthema zurückzukommen, ist die Ankündigung von Ärzten eines Ausstieges aus der kassenärztlichen Vereinigung ohne Vorstellung einer neuen umfassenden Struktur auch nicht gut. Meiner Meinung nach soll, zumindest zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt, die Verhandlungsposition verbessert werden.

Liebe Elke ich wünsche Dir einen angenehmen Abend

Hans

----------


## Carola-Elke

> Liebe Elke,
> 
> nix für ungut, wenn ich mich zu einem neuen Thema habe hinreißen lassen.


Hallo lieber Hans.

Macht ja nichts, mir ist im Zuge dessen nun auch die eine oder andere Offenbarung über die Feder gekommen. Wir befinden uns in der Plauderecke.




> Aus der Not der massiven privaten Vermögensverluste Anfang und Mitte des letzten Jahrhunderts wurde die Solidargemeinschaft eingeführt. Sie ist für den größten Teil der Bevölkerung maßgebend.


Das ist richtig, dabei ist und bleibt aber entscheidend, wann und in welchem Umfang sie für wen als erforderliche Hilfe einspringt und sich eingesetzt. 
Um das den Umständen, die sich im Laufe der Zeit verändern, entsprechend richtig zu machen, bedarf es einer verantwortungsvollen Haltung, und diese kann sich erst durch Information, Wissen, Erfahrung und ein möglichst großes moralisches Bewusstsein ausbilden.




> Wenn sich jetzt zu Viele zu schnell davon verabschieden überschreitet das System die Grenzen der Belastungsfähigkeit. Es wird nur noch mit immer fragiler werdenden Krücken aufrechterhalten.


Du siehst das quantitativ, ich spreche eher von der mangelnden Qualität, die letztendlich übrig bleibt, wenn es so weitergeht wie befürchtet.




> Es ist ein Skandal, dass ¼ der Kinder am Existenzminimum leben. Aber zumindest erhalten zur Zeit alle, zumindest rechnerisch, einen Ausbildungsplatz.


Das Elend ist wirklich groß: 40% ist die Zahl, die durch die Medien geistert. Besonders alleinerziehende Frauen, die nicht zu ihrem Recht kommen und entweder von Sozialleistungen leben oder Niedriglöhne verdienen, Großfamilien mit Kindern aus niedrigen Bildungsschichten und Arbeitslose um die 50 sind die Verlierer in unserem System und darunter leiden dann deren Nachkommen schon während der Schulzeit, weil bereits zu diesem Zeitpunkt die Weichen gestellt werden. Manchen Schülern mag es rechtzeitig gelingen, wenigstens einen Hauptschulabschluss zu basteln, um dann den Ausbildungsplatz zu erhalten, doch danach geht die Ungewissheit über die berufliche Laufbahn bestimmt weiter. 
Solange Wissenschaft, Humanismus, Dienstleistung und die sozialen Kompetenzen nicht mindestens denselben Stellenwert im Rahmen der finanziellen Entlohnung erfahren wie die Gewinnmaximierung durch ökonomischen Umgang mit Arbeitskraft innerhalb von Manager orientierten Großkonzernen, die ihrerseits am liebsten Zeitarbeiter und ähnliches solange beschäftigen, wie es sich für sie rentiert und sich bei besseren Konditionen schnell mal ins Ausland absetzen, brauchen wir uns über die massenweise Flucht gut ausgebildeter Akademiker nicht zu wundern. Wer garantiert denn heute noch eine sichere Zukunftsperspektive für den gut ausgebildeten Arbeitnehmer und seine Familienangehörigen? 
Zuletzt noch ein Aspekt, den ich für wichtig halte, weil er das sich verändernde Rollenverständnis und doch meistens die Frauen betrifft: Der Halt, den eine Familie früher einmal für Kinder und Frauen geboten hat, ist verloren gegangen, und ich kenne kaum eine Akademikerin, die nicht frühzeitig ihre Chancen auf dem Arbeitsmarkt gegen die Sicherheit einer Ehe wegen der Frage der eigenen Entscheidung für oder gegen die Kinder und deren Erziehung abzuwägen hat.
50% der Ehen in deutschen Großstädten werden geschieden. Danach sieht die soziale Sicherheit für den Einzelnen plötzlich sehr viel problematischer aus und für Kinder bleibt noch weniger Zeit und oft noch weniger Geld übrig. Hier springt oft die Solidargemeinschaft in Form von Sozialleistungsgewährung ein und das bedeutet Existenzminimum, wie es das Gesetz (SGB II oder XII) vorsieht - nicht einen Cent mehr als absolut "lebensnotwendig". 
Dahin wird uns, die Patienten, die Gesundheitsreform im übrigen genauso führen - zur "notwenigsten, ausreichenden medizinischen Versorgung", die analog dazu in der Schule die Note 4 verdient hätte. 
Der Ärzteprotest hat damit aber nichts zu tun, den Ärzten geht es um etwas anderes.




> Ich habe ein Verständnisproblem im massenweisen Verlassen eines der reichsten Länder die Lösung zu finden. Insbesondere da an den Grenzen Millionen auf die Gelegenheit zur Einwanderung hoffen.


"Millionen" wollen nicht mehr wie früher hier aufgenommen werden, diese Zahl ist lange schon rückläufig. Warum man Exil in Deutschland sucht hat eher den Grund, dass andere Länder es den Fremden wesentlich schwerer machen Einlass zu erhalten, es sei denn, sie bringen in die neue Heimat einen nennenswerten Geldbetrag mit, haben eingeheiratet oder füllen Arbeitsplätze aus, die das jeweilige Land nicht mit eigenen Bürgern besetzen kann. Ich würde das mal realistisch ganz anders sehen, denn wenn Du ohne Alles in den USA, Australien oder bei unseren Nahbarstaaten um Einlass bitten würdest, bekämst Du die bittere Wahrheit bestimmt zu hören.
Es gibt durchaus reichere Länder als unsere Heimat, und wenn Du die Pisa-Studie ansiehst, erhältst Du Antworten auf die meisten Deiner Verständnisprobleme, für die ich vom menschlichen Standpunkt aus betrachtet allerdings großen Respekt habe.
Die Aufbruchstimmung halte ich dennoch für ein Signal eines Teiles der jungen Generation, die zum Glück nicht nur gesättigt darauf wartet, dass ihr zuhause alles von selbst in den Schoss fliegt.




> Wenn ich aus Deinen Beiträgen Kritik an den undurchsichtigen bürokratischen und gesellschaftlichen Regeln in Staat und Wirtschaft herauslesen darf, teile ich diese voll. Es wird Zeit, dass wieder einmal Zöpfe abgeschnitten werden.


Ja, schön! Man fragt sich nur, wo und wer sind denn die besseren Alternativen?




> Um zum ursprünglichen Diskussionsthema zurückzukommen, ist die Ankündigung von Ärzten eines Ausstieges aus der kassenärztlichen Vereinigung ohne Vorstellung einer neuen umfassenden Struktur auch nicht gut. Meiner Meinung nach soll, zumindest zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt, die Verhandlungsposition verbessert werden.


Auf meine Fragen habe ich noch keine erschöpfende Antwort aus der Richtung erhalten, denn so einfach ist das eben nicht in die Praxis umzusetzen. Das produktive und offene Miteinander und eine Portion Erkenntnisbereitschaft wären ein Anfang  alleinige *Appelle und Phrasen* sind zu wenig. Ich frage mich, wie man so die Patienten "informieren" will? Ist die Dame ein bedingungsloses Sprachrohr ihrer Ärzte, oder hat sie nach der Lektüre ihrer eigenen Kinderromane schlecht geträumt, bevor sie am 22.02. dieses neueste Pamphlet verfasste?

Wollen wir trotz der Volksverdummung das Beste hoffen, denn Chaos und noch mehr soziales Gefälle, das nach einem solchen Ausstieg entstünde, wären gar nicht gut und würden weder den Ärzten noch uns als Patienten helfen. 




> Liebe Elke ich wünsche Dir einen angenehmen Abend. 
> Hans


Lieber Hans, ich danke Dir! Ich wünsche Dir einen schönen Sonntag.

Carola-Elke

----------


## HorstK

*Nach Ostern sind bundesweit viele Arztpraxen geschlossen!*

*Vom 25. bis 28. März 2008 bleiben bundesweit Arztpraxen geschlossen!*

*http://www.freie-aerzteschaft.de*

----------


## HorstK

Ärzte-Streik: Gut für unsere Gesundheit!?

Streikende Ärzte = weniger Beerdigungen

Die aktuellen Verbraucher-Tipps: Lassen Sie die Ärzte ruhig streiken und nutzen Sie die Angebote des Gesundheitssystems nur dann, wenn es sich nicht vermeiden lässt (gebrochener Knochen, starker Bluthochdruck, Dauerschmerz und anderes).

Hier steht noch mehr drin:
http://familie.heilpflanzen-welt.de/...gesundheit.htm

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Horst



> Ärzte-Streik: Gut für unsere Gesundheit!?


*Wenn man sich diese Seite einmal genauer ansieht, könnte man auf folgenden Slogan kommen:
"Ärzte-Streik: Gut für unsere Geschäft!?"*Profit holt man sich da, wo was zu holen ist!

----------


## Harro

*Auch Ärzte sind Konsumenten

*Hallo, Freunde der Plauderecke, endlich kann auch der Oberarzt mal mit seiner besseren Hälfte zu normalen Geschäftszeiten private Einkäufe tätigen und pfeifen auf den ganzen Papierkrieg für die eigentlich doch zu anspruchslosen Patienten degradierten Kranken.
Da meint "Die Reinpfalz" unter "Heit schunn gelacht":
"Herr Doktor, ich han so Angscht - des is mei erschti Operation!"  "Des kann ich gut verstehe - bei mir isses a die erscht..."

*"Wer alle seine Ziele erreicht, hat sie wahrscheinlich zu niedrig gewählt"
*(Herbert Karajan, österreichischer Dirigent)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## GeorgS

Hallo an die muntere Diskussionsrunde,


der Tsunami der Globalisierung überrollt jetzt auch die Ärzteschaft und unser Gesundheitssystem, antwortete ich meinem Hausarzt, als er mir gestern diesen Link mailte:

http://www.nachdenkseiten.de/?p=2965


Jedes Unrecht hat einen Vor- und einem Nachnamen pflegte mein sehr geschätzter Freund zu sagen, wenn er ein verzwicktes Szenario durchschauen und verstehen wollte. Im Zeitalter der Globalisierung hilft dieser Ansatz nicht immer, weil die Hauptakteure austauschbar sind. Dennoch spricht der „Offene Brief eines Hausarztes“ das Kernproblem an. Sicher, man muss noch tiefer schürfen, um dem komplexen Geschehen gerecht zu werden.

Cui bono? (Wem nützt es?)

Dieser Frage versuchten ich vor drei Jahren mit einen Artikel nachzuspüren. Hier ein Auszug:

*Wem gehört die Welt?*

Den Mächtigen und den Konzernen, bzw. den mächtigen Konzernen allein – so die häufige Antwort. 
Die Bekanntgabe der hohen Gewinne durch den Chef der Deutschen Bank, Josef Ackermann,  verbunden mit der im gleichen Atemzug verkündeten Absicht, weitere 6400 Mitarbeiter zu entlassen, bestätige es doch. 

Die Antwort ist ebenso schlicht wie falsch.

Es ist das Heer anonymer Aktionäre, die hohe Dividenden sehen wollen. Dieser Dynamik kann sich offenbar keiner entziehen. Der hochbezahlte Manager ebenso wenig wie der gehetzte Leiharbeiter.
Eine Dynamik, die Madame Danielle Mitterand, die Frau des verstorbenen französischen Präsidenten, in einem TV-Interview treffend beschrieb: „... dass es nicht nur die amtierenden Regierungen sind, die Menschen unterdrücken, sondern vor allem die Diktatur des Geldes. ... Unter dem Vorwand der Marktwirtschaft und der Spekulation sind 4/5 der Menschheit ins Abseits geraten.“

Es sind auch nicht die angeprangerten Konzerne, Banken und Großaktionäre allein, die Inhaber von Lebensversicherungen und Termingeldkonten, mit deren Einlagen die Versicherungen und Banken wuchern, bekommen auch ein paar Brösel ab.

Die anonymen Strippenzieher der globalen Weltwirtschaft sind amüsiert, wenn sie mitbekommen, wie irritierte Verbandsfunktionäre und verstrickte Politiker in Talkshows ihre Wortgefechte auf Nebenschauplätzen (wie Senkung der Lohnnebenkosten, Rentenformeln usw.) austragen, anstatt die Ursache der aktuellen Verwerfungen zu benennen: 
Es gibt weniger zu verteilen, weil ein Teil der Konzerngewinne auswandert. Sie stehen dem Land nicht mehr als Steuern zur Verfügung, sondern fließen als Dividende an die Großaktionäre ab.

Übrigens: Die Gewerkschaften haben Anteil an der Misere. Anstatt wie der Müll-Kluncker in den fetten Jahren 14% Lohnerhöhung zu „erpressen“, wären 4% Lohnerhöhung plus 10% in arbeitsplatzgebundenen Aktien eine vorausschauende Arbeitnehmerpolitik gewesen. Mir dünkt, die Dinosaurier haben nichts dazugelernt. 

Nachdenkliche Grüsse

GeorgS

----------


## Schorschel

> Hallo an die muntere Diskussionsrunde,
> 
> der Tsunami der Globalisierung überrollt jetzt auch die Ärzteschaft und unser Gesundheitssystem...


 
Hallo Georg,

ich glaube, dass das die Probleme unseres Gesundheitswesens - wenn überhaupt - nur höchst mittelbar mit der Globalisierung zu tun haben. Unser Gesundheitssystem ist ein Struktur-Krüppel, solange ich zurückdenken kann, und die diversen Eingriffe in das System (auch schon lange vor Schmidt und Seehofer) waren überwiegend untaugliche Symptombekämpfungsversuche, die in aller Regel Verschlimmbesserungen waren. Dass am derzeitigen (vorläufigen!) Ende dieser Verschlimmbesserungen eine katastrophale multiple Chimäre entstanden ist, an der die niedergelassenen Ärzteschaft verzweifelt, ist verständlich...


Ich mag die manchmal tatsächlich und manchmal pseudo-gesellschaftskritischen Einlassungen hier im Forum eigentlich nicht und wollte mich _eigentlich_ auch nie daran beteiligen, aber...

Das Grundproblem, das Deutschland hat (und das z.B. Frankreich und Italien noch viel stärker haben), ist m.E. die Unfähigkeit, sich an neue Umstände anzupassen, und hier geht es dann tatsächlich auch um Globalisierung, der wir uns nicht entziehen können, von der Deutschland mehr als die meisten Staaten auf dieser Welt profitiert, deren z.T. inakzeptable Auswüchse ich aber nicht verkenne.

Frau Merkel hat mal die simple, richtige Wahrheit ausgesprochen: "Wir hier in Deutschland können nur um soviel teurer sein, wie wir auch besser sind.". Und in den Branchen, bei denen das stimmt (z.B. Autos, Werkzeugmaschinen, viele Investitionsgüter-Branchen etc.), gibt es keine Probleme - im Gegenteil: Sie machen uns zum vielzitierten Export-Weltmeister, und das wird dann mit viel Verlogenheit von Interessenvertretern rotzfrech dazu genutzt, ihre z.T. unverschämten Forderungen zu begründen, frei nach dem Motto: "Solange wir Export-Weltmeister sind, wird auch für uns ja noch genug Geld da sein.". Es gibt schlicht und einfach zu viele Menschen, deren Wertschöpfung für die Volkswirtschaft daramatisch unter dem liegt, was sie von eben dieser Volkswirtschaft bekommen - sei es an Lohn/Gehalt oder Transferleistungen. Das kann nur (und wird!) sehr böse enden - das ist nur eine Frage der Zeit, nämlich ob _wir_ das noch erleben oder erst unsere Kinder. Traurig, aber wahr.

Statt einer fundamentalen Grundsatzstrukturreform (die für viele böse Einschnitte bringen würde - _und müsste!!_ -, wenn's helfen soll) bestimmen halsstarriges Besitzstandsdenken, Unflexibilität, Egoismus und gnadenlos durchgesetzte Partikularinteressen (Krankenhausärzte, Lokführer, jetzt der Öffentliche Dienst etc.) das Bild. Das Ergebnis: Ein hoffnungslos überschuldeter Staat, der praktisch keine sinnvollen Stellschrauben mehr hat, die den Karren aus dem Dreck bringen könnten.

Das Ergebnis sind dann unsinnige Verzweiflungstaten in Bereichen, wo der Staat überhaupt noch Einfluss nehmen kann, z.B. mit sog. Gesundheitsreförmchen etc., und damit schließt sich der Kreis zu Deinem Beitrag, lieber Georg.

Es hilft im Übrigen auch nicht, wenn Rattenfänger wie Lafontaine über Managergehälter und Erbschaftssteuern herziehen - das ist (bei aller Berechtigung in Einzelfällen) reine Demagogie, denn selbst wenn man die 1.000.000 wohlhabenden Haushalten extrem schröpft, bringt das finanzielle Ergebnis dieses Schröpfens für die 40.000.000 "Normal"- oder "Prekariats"-Haushalte sehr wenig bis nichts.

So! Jetzt bin ich mir lange genug untreu geworden und schließe meinen Beitrag hier...

Herzliche Grüße

Schorschel

P.S.: Bevor jemand jetzt über mich Kapitalisten-Schwein herfällt, möchte ich noch anführen, dass ich dank meiner Herkunft sehr hautnah weiß, was Armut ist, dass ich begeisterter Willy-Brandt-Wähler war, mich von meinen Überzeugungen her noch heute der linken Mitte zurechne und meine Wahlentscheidungen entsprechend treffe, aber trotzdem nicht die Augen verschließen kann vor den Realitäten der Welt und der Weltwirtschaft.

----------


## GeorgS

Zitat Schorschel:
ich glaube, dass das die Probleme unseres Gesundheitswesens - wenn überhaupt - nur höchst mittelbar mit der Globalisierung zu tun haben. Unser Gesundheitssystem ist ein Struktur-Krüppel, ...  und die diversen Eingriffe in das System ... waren überwiegend untaugliche Symptombekämpfungsversuche, die in aller Regel Verschlimmbesserungen waren.

Hallo Schorschel,

das eine schließt das andere nicht aus. Neben den systemimmanenten Faktoren gibt es Einflüsse von außen, denen alle Systeme ausgesetzt sind, wie wir es beim Bildungssystem ebenfalls beobachten können.

„... man muss noch tiefer schürfen...“ stellte ich meinen Ausführungen (# 29 ) voran ohne auf die Bedeutung des sich weltweit wandelnden Wertesystems einzugehen, weil es eigentlich kein Thema für ein PK-Forum ist.

Vielleicht ist dieser Gesamtzusammenhang aber unerlässlich, um dem komplexen Geschehen gerecht zu werden. Deshalb stelle ich  den zweiten Teil meines Artikels hier ein. Wir sind ja in der Plauderecke. J

*Wem gehört die Welt?* – Teil 2

*Ist Reichtum verwerflich?*

Also wir, die Bewohner der nördlichen Halbkugel sind die 1/5 der Menschheit, die Reichen dieser Welt. Nun ist Reichtum an sich nichts Schlechtes. Das Problem ist nicht der Besitz, sondern das Verhältnis zu den materiellen Werten. Sie sind kein Selbstzweck. Es sündigt der, der in sie zu große Hoffnungen setzt. Es kann der Arme sein, der das für den  letzten Euro erworbene Brot nicht teilen will und auch der Multimillionär, der denkt, er könne sich alles kaufen.


*Gerechtigkeit schafft Frieden*

Gerechtigkeit säen, Frieden ernten – ist ein hoffnungsvolles Motto, wenn man damit nicht nur die Vorstellung von materiellem Wohlstand für alle Menschen verbindet. Andernfalls ist es eine Illusion.

Ein einfaches Gedankenexperiment hilft uns, diesen Zusammenhang zu verstehen:
Nehmen wir an, die schöne Utopie gelingt - die Güter unserer Welt sind gerecht verteilt, um allen Menschen ein würdiges Dasein zu ermöglichen. Und überall hat die Demokratie Fuß gefasst.  
Gäbe es dann Frieden?

*Habgier und Machthunger*

Unsere Lebenserfahrung gibt uns eine plausible Antwort, die in der TV-Serie „Dallas“ von den Ewings so trefflich in Szene gesetzt wurde. Tolkins „Der Herr der Ringe“ führt uns ebenfalls auf die richtige Fährte.
Die Unterwerfung des Menschen durch den Menschen unter ständig wechselnden Vorzeichen, setzt sich dort fort, wo die Nächstenliebe von Habgier und vom Machthunger erstickt wird.
Wir stehen am Anfang des neuen Jahrtausend vor einem Umbruch in der Menschheitsgeschichte. Selbst viele Christen sind verunsichert. 


*Gott gehört die Welt*

Ja, Ihm gehört die Welt. „Es ist alles nur geliehen.“ pflegte meine Mutter zu sagen, wenn die Großen dieser Welt ihren Reichtum allzu sehr zur Schau stellten. 
Gott hat uns den Planeten übergeben, damit wir verantwortlich mit ihm umgehen, die Früchte der Erde gerecht verteilen und das Leben schützen. Denn: Wenn wir von einem Freund etwas ausleihen, gehen wir damit meistens besonders pfleglich um.

G. S.

Herzliche Grüsse

GeorgS

----------


## Harro

*Zu wenig Honorar - zu viel Bürokratie

*Hallo, Forumsfreunde, zum Thema Hausärzte schreibt heute auch Stefanie Ball im "Mannheimer Morgen":

http://www.morgenweb.de/nachrichten/...002387156.html

Das wird sicher alles auch niemals mehr so werden, wie es einmal war.

*"Von allen traurigen Worten, die je gesprochen oder geschrieben wurden, sind die wohl traurigsten:  "Es hätte sein können!"  Gut sehen kann ich schlecht, aber schlecht hören kann ich gut"

*Gruß Hutschi

----------

